# so if you have an optimum level....then how long to recover?



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have another 2 weeks to go and then I am praying my TSH and all my other ranges are at a decent number. I'm right now getting sick/cold or something I believe and am feeling extra tired and exhausted. At this rate I don't think my TSH is 'right' but IF IT IS...how long till a person recovers from hypothyroid disease to feel semi normal again where one can work full time? I know even my mom and sister at good numbers slide back on certain days where they feel terrible and just want to stay in bed. I heard it can be months till the body settles down and heals and for some it can take a couple years to find the magical dose. What kind of damage has hashi's and hypothyroid caused. Any articles on this? I guess I am afraid the endo won't treat me if i'm still tired and flare up on days....but she doesn't seem the type to do this...she did say for some people it can take up to 2 months to get to optimal energy levels. I guess for some of us it just may be part of the 'disease' we have to live with ......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> I have another 2 weeks to go and then I am praying my TSH and all my other ranges are at a decent number. I'm right now getting sick/cold or something I believe and am feeling extra tired and exhausted. At this rate I don't think my TSH is 'right' but IF IT IS...how long till a person recovers from hypothyroid disease to feel semi normal again where one can work full time? I know even my mom and sister at good numbers slide back on certain days where they feel terrible and just want to stay in bed. I heard it can be months till the body settles down and heals and for some it can take a couple years to find the magical dose. What kind of damage has hashi's and hypothyroid caused. Any articles on this? I guess I am afraid the endo won't treat me if i'm still tired and flare up on days....but she doesn't seem the type to do this...she did say for some people it can take up to 2 months to get to optimal energy levels. I guess for some of us it just may be part of the 'disease' we have to live with ......


Once you are euthyroid, it can take 18 months to 2 years for the body to recover.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't be discouraged, tho. It doesn't take everyone this long. While it might, it doesn't mean it has to. Every person is different, therefore every situation is different. ((HUGS)) We're all here for you!


----------

